# Gas Furnace, Electronic Ignition, Dust



## billb (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello,
My girlfriend has a two year old gas fired forced hot water system vented to the outside. We recently completed masonry repairs and generated a great deal of dust in the basement.
The heating system does not work properly, now. Her plumber came this AM and said the whole boiler needs to be taken apart and cleaned. I say only the parts which apply to the gas and heating side; the water and pumps are OK.
From memory it's a Weil-McLain, a small unit; it's a saltbox. What would be the expected costs for this operation?
Thank you.


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 23, 2011)

billb said:


> Hello,
> My girlfriend has a two year old gas fired forced hot water system vented to the outside. We recently completed masonry repairs and generated a great deal of dust in the basement.
> The heating system does not work properly, now. Her plumber came this AM and said the whole boiler needs to be taken apart and cleaned. I say only the parts which apply to the gas and heating side; the water and pumps are OK.
> From memory it's a Weil-McLain, a small unit; it's a saltbox. What would be the expected costs for this operation?
> Thank you.


I don't know which Weil-McLain  boiler you have so hard to tell you what all you have to do. You do not need to break into the water at all. If you have had to much dust then you have to take out the burners, clean them, take stack off, top metal cover on the boiler, and flue collector box.
 Then they will have to Brush through the flue ways, and vacuum it out.
 After all parts are cleaned , put it all back together. This would be a standard boiler. Service man would probably take about 4 to 5 hr.
 So from there you would have to see what they would charge.
 I would do this job for about $150.00plus gas for my truck, but some service men think they are worth $300.00 a hr. ?????   Paul


----------



## billb (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, Paul. It turns out that apparently the cement dust was only part of the problem. BTW, you were correct about the time required.
The service man also said that there is not enough air in the small cellar for the burner to work efficiently and suggested a fan-fed intake from the exterior. The gas pressure was also low.


----------

